# AUTO FINESSE SPIRIT and sneaky me



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

don't tell the wife ,but i was a bit sneaky today ,i'd ran out of wax so i opened the pot of SPIRIT that is my xmas present,

i give the car a good wash ,s/w cleaner fuild medium on a blue 3m pad ,then the spirit .

it went on nice polished of well but it was not what i expected good but not £90 good .

but while i was puting the s/w autobahn on the wheels the paint just seemed to get wetter ,darker ,the shine was the best over seen on this colour ,

thanks to all those who recommend the AUTO FINESSE SPIRIT.

ps 

do you think i should tell the wife about the early present?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

davewhitt said:


> don't tell the wife ,but i was a bit sneaky today ,i'd ran out of wax so i opened the pot of SPIRIT that is my xmas present,
> 
> i give the car a good wash ,s/w cleaner fuild medium on a blue 3m pad ,then the spirit .
> 
> ...


Nope just seal it up and pretend it never happened:devil:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Jesus, thats some serious ocd there lol, i am a man of morals, so not to sure, i would not seal it and place it back without your wife knowing, thats not honest.

Just tell her, and be honest, show her love and compassion and buy her something she always wanted....

I might be wrong here by a long shot.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

gotta love spirit, put it on my car last week,washed today and the water behaviour definately lived up to all the hype, the last wax i was this happy/impressed with was glasur, but that now definately has a big rival. 
I would seriously recommend spirit and used it again today on the bro in laws new car a silver sri 1.9 cdti astra and the finish was stunning on that also


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

davewhitt said:


> don't tell the wife ,but i was a bit sneaky today ,i'd ran out of wax so i opened the pot of SPIRIT that is my xmas present,
> 
> i give the car a good wash ,s/w cleaner fuild medium on a blue 3m pad ,then the spirit .
> 
> ...


You are sure to get rumbled and it won't be Christmas spirt you get but will be in dog house lol, like your style


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's a great wax and definitely one of the best around the £100 mark. It may gas if applied too thickly so have a quick look tomorrow. It will just wipe off so no issue. Most boutique waxes do this. 

Your paint will really shimmer after a couple of layers.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> You are sure to get rumbled and it won't be Christmas spirt you get but will be in dog house lol, like your style


Same here, i like this guys style as well , shame i;m single, otherwise i would have matched that chritmas present.....

I would love to try spirit....


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

RussZS said:


> It's a great wax and definitely one of the best around the £100 mark. It may gas if applied too thickly so have a quick look tomorrow. It will just wipe off so no issue. Most boutique waxes do this.
> 
> Your paint will really shimmer after a couple of layers.


Hi Russ , when you say it may gas , what does that mean?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Some waxes with higher carnauba content sometime outgas if applied too thickly, which appears on the paint as almost like a 'cloud'. This is just wiped off so no real issue, just something to be aware of.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

bigslippy said:


> Hi Russ , when you say it may gas , what does that mean?


The wax may sweat, or out gas, and wax holograms appear a number of hours, or even the next day, after application. These can easily be dealt with by giving the area another gentle buff with a microfibre.

Alternatively, you can go over the panel with a suede microfibre (no pile) that will better ensure any remaining wax is fully removed.

Using a suede microfibre for the final buff after buffing of just applied wax will reduce the likeliehood of wax holograms or out gassing. 

Alan W

EDIT: I took too long to reply and Russ has beat me to it!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Your answer is better Alan 

Which Micro Suede's do you recommend?


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

SV Micropolish is very good.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Your answer is better Alan
> 
> Which Micro Suede's do you recommend?


Thanks Russ!  :lol:

They're aren't too many suede MF's around but 2 makes I know of are Dry U Quick and Dodo and I bought the latter from Alex. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh of course, the Super Natural ones... 

I think I saw some CQuartz ones too on Facebook... 

I'll buy some and see how I get on, will no doubt need some for Destiny


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Oh of course, the Super Natural ones...
> 
> I think I saw some CQuartz ones too on Facebook...
> 
> I'll buy some and see how I get on, will no doubt need some for Destiny


Yes Russ, the SN ones! :thumb:

I've never had wax holograms from Destiny or Vintage, only Concours. If applied thinly enough and removed as recommended by Zymol (slow wiping movement of the MF with gentle pressure applied) you'll not have any problems with Destiny. :thumb:

A gentle buff after 3 hours or so of curing will bring out a wee bit more gloss as well! 

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Alan.

I have a feeling that Vintage won't be too long in coming...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Cheers Alan.
> 
> I have a feeling that Vintage won't be too long in coming...


 :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry to high jack this thread like this, does anyone know where i can get a sample of spirit, sounds like a nice wax to use..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Sorry to high jack this thread like this, does anyone know where i can get a sample of spirit, sounds like a nice wax to use..


Trip, I have a sample pot but I need to post it to one of my customers.

I have a sample of Passion which I could send to you though, which is the next one down (£60)


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Russ, i'm short of cash at present, but when my money starts rolling in, i will more likely buy it off yourself, i can't promise that due to tight budgeting, and may be for quite a while...

Sorry to highjack this thread, apologises in advance to the op...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's only a tiny sample pot Trip, I'll happily post it down to you.


----------

